# Ron Senek wins Photo Contest!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to Ron Senek for winning the photo contest with his scratch built cab forwards. Check them out, if you have not seen them.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Way to go Ron!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Ron. Nice pics. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Ron. Great looking engines. 

JJ


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks but where are the rest of the photographers and pics of their favorite scenes. Seems like we are getting less and less entries in the contests.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Ron. I think the contest has gradually gotten smaller because of where it is located on the site. Used to it was one of the forums and you noticed it. I usually always click on 'active topics'. I never go to the home page. I'd like to see it have a forum again, or some way that it shows up more.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed. I forgot to go and vote but I would have voted for Ron's! Well done!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It was never a forum, but there was a link to it in the main forum page.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Ron..... 
Bryan


----------

